# Logo Designing



## Infinite Zero (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm *planning* to join the Logo Design Contest for the student Convention here.
I have Photoshop so I think software wont be a problem(but if you know better software for this case pls tell me so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


And what PS tool would I really use the most? I will also need to put text and a background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So far, I'm studying the Pen Tool, they say it's your best friend in Photohsop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yea.. Probably just wanted to know what you do in Logo Design


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 29, 2010)

well u need to start with a logo for a project idea

feel free to make me one for my updates thread


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 29, 2010)

In Logo Design you create a logo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wait, that's not what you wanted?
Try to create something that people know when they see it: "that's this and that brand's this and that product".
Also, you need some skills with Photoshop so that when you know what you want, you can create it as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2010)

Graphics design is not my forte (although I will try and offer a few thinking points in a a second) but I will say be aware that font companies do tend to get a bit protective of their works so splashing a font you downloaded about might not be the best idea unless you are budgeted for such a thing.

1) Know your design will be dragged through a hedge backwards so to speak- reduced to black and white or worse fewer colours (full colour to 16 bit or even 256 colours- looks horrific if you have a gradient), scaled (this is especially bad for bad fonts), scanned, maybe made into a stamp, overlayed in video (maybe even blended/rendered partially transparent), displayed on a projector (see also scaled), silkscreened onto things and I am sure you can think of a few more.
As much as I think many graphics designers need a swift headbutt these considerations are where they earn their money.

2) Consider a partial logo/one that can be incorporated into a product line/sponsorship deal- a good example is the Vans shoe company (do an image search). If you have a image logo and text consider having the picture logo itself and text at least available as separate entities.
A minor aside here is colours- corporate colours are good but being able to lose them if needs be is better.
You said a school/college- consider that they often have different departments who will twist it a bit to their own ends.

3) For many the holy grail of a logo is one that can be handdrawn (badly if needs be) and still looks awesome- full 3d and pixelart looks wonderful but when a schoolboy can not scrawl it on his textbook easily.......


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 29, 2010)

Draw in piece of paper
Scan
Do a line art of it
Color digitally
presto.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 29, 2010)

^Uhmmmm maybe I could do it??

@FAST

Thanks, you always give great suggestions


----------



## sprogurt (Jul 29, 2010)

You shouldn't really use photoshop for logo design as it needs to be a vector. The logo will be displayed on a wide variety of media meaning it will have to be resized and unless it's a vector, it will distort when it's scaled. If you cannot use illustrator or inkscape for some reason then you can import the logo that has been created in photoshop into inkscape and convert it into a vector.

Most logos have a plain background so i wouldn't fuss too much over that. REMEMBER that logos (normally) consist of 8 or less colours.

1. RESEARCH! This cannot be stressed enough, what makes top brands stand out today? Why did they choose that logo, perhaps why did they change their logo?

2. TEST. Scribble out about 8 that you really like (It's a good idea to keep a pencil ((2B and 2H for me ^.^)) and a journal) then choose 2 you like and develop them even more. Finally pick 1 and add the finishing touches.

3. Don't forget to stick with the brief!!! If the client wants something changed, change it!

Inkscape download (it's open source so don't worry)

How to vectorise an image in inkscape


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

That's some really glorious information there, sprogurt. I will use Inkscape for when I make a logo of my own!


----------



## sprogurt (Aug 6, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> That's some really glorious information there, sprogurt. I will use Inkscape for when I make a logo of my own!



^.^ thanks! I've spent a year having that information drilled into my brain XD. Kinda got the hang of it now ^.^


----------



## janouis (Aug 18, 2010)

if you want to make a logo go for adobe iilustrator and if you want 3d logo use xara 3d 6(it is easy to use than illustrator) save it in png format so you can edit your logo in photoshop...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I'm *planning* to join the Logo Design Contest for the student Convention here.
> I have Photoshop so I think software wont be a problem(but if you know better software for this case pls tell me so
> 
> 
> ...


DEFINITELY the blending functions. Click on the specified layer and get instant effects.


----------

